# Der Lehrer hat einiges zu der bevorstehenden Prüfung erzählt



## herrkeinname

Hallo! Wie würdet ihr folgenden Satz ins Spanische übersetzen?

_Der Lehrer hat einiges zu der bevorstehenden Prüfung erzählt und dann haben die Schüler Fragen gestellt.

El profesor dijo algunas palabras sobre la prueba inminente und duespués los alumnos hicieron preguntas._

Es geht mir vor allem darum, ob die Zeitform richtig ist und ob die Vokabeln so passen.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Si debes hacer una traducción literal, la frase requeriría el Perfecto (ha dicho, han hecho). Sin embargo, tu traducción con el indefinido me parece mucho mejor. Dado que los tiempos verbales españoles son mucho más flexibles que en alemán, puedes considerar el contexto temporal donde está colocada esa frase (esa "prueba inminente") y dejar el indefinido que has utilizado.  

Los Vokabeln son correctos, salvo _und _(y), _después_.


----------



## jordi picarol

Sí, las formas verbales son corectas. Supongo que "und duespués" quiere decir "y después".
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Solo una cosita:





Geviert said:


> Si debes hacer una traducción literal, la frase requeriría el Perfecto (ha dicho, han hecho).


No creo que tenga sentido hablar de "traducción literal" en este contexto, dado que estos tiempos verbales (el perfecto del castellano y el _Perfekt _del alemán, respectivamente) no tienen del todo las mismas funciones y no se rigen por las mismas reglas o convenciones.

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Sidjanga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Solo una cosita:No creo que tenga sentido hablar de "traducción literal" en este contexto, dado que estos tiempos verbales (el perfecto del castellano y el _Perfekt _del alemán, respectivamente) no tienen del todo las mismas funciones y no se rigen por las mismas reglas o convenciones.
> 
> Saludos


-
Muy bien dicho. < ... >
Una traducción literal sería:
El maestro ha algo para el inmimente examen contado y después han los alumnos preguntas hecho.
< ... >
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Hola Sidjanga,

estoy de acuerdo contigo. En parte lo dejo entender cuando afirmo que los «tiempos verbales españoles son mucho más flexibles que en alemán», debido a que, en efecto, no tienen las mismas funciones. Es más: añadiría que la diferencia principal (_Hauptunterschied_) está en en el hecho que los tiempos alemanes son _esencialmente _dos (2): Vergangenheit / Nichtvergangenheit. A estos dos tiempos corresponden los dos _Haupttempora_: presente y pretérito. Los demás tiempos son variaciones modales o perfectivas de estas dos formas principales. En castellano es completamente diferente, sin duda.

La traducción literal es un buen ejercicio inicial, puesto que ayuda poco a poco (por defecto, por error) a comprender las diferencias de cada sistema. Importante será ir más allá.

Jordi: una traducción literal presupone una traducción correcta. En la frase que nos propones el uso del perfecto es gramaticalmente incorrecto.


----------



## Lavernock

El profesor dijo algunas palabras a los alumnos acerca del examen que estaban a punto de hacer.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Hola Sidjanga,
> 
> estoy de acuerdo contigo. En parte lo dejo entender cuando afirmo que los «tiempos verbales españoles son mucho más flexibles que en alemán», debido a que, en efecto, no tienen las mismas funciones. Es más: añadiría que la diferencia principal (_Hauptunterschied_) está en en el hecho que los tiempos alemanes son _esencialmente _dos (2): Vergangenheit / Nichtvergangenheit. A estos dos tiempos corresponden los dos _Haupttempora_: presente y pretérito. Los demás tiempos son variaciones modales o perfectivas de estas dos formas principales. En castellano es completamente diferente, sin duda.
> 
> La traducción literal es un buen ejercicio inicial, puesto que ayuda poco a poco (por defecto, por error) a comprender las diferencias de cada sistema. Importante será ir más allá.
> 
> Jordi: una traducción literal presupone una traducción correcta. En la frase que nos propones el uso del perfecto es gramaticalmente incorrecto.


-
Según el DRAE :
*2. *adj. Dicho de una traducción: En que se vierten todas y por su orden, en cuanto es posible, las palabras del original.

----
Una traducción palabra por palabra (literal) puede resultar un amasijo incomprensible, uses los tiempos que uses. Mi traducción es incorrecta porque es "literal". Pero parece que no hablamos el mismo idioma.
Saludos
Jordi


----------

